# Kaufberatung Ladybike/AM-Enduro/Überstandshöhe wichtig



## Alpine Maschine (17. Mai 2012)

Ladys!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Bike für meine Freundin. Problem ist die Überstandshöhe.

Wer kennt AM-/Enduro-Bikes/-Rahmen, die weniger als 75 cm haben?

Cannondale Jekyll und Specialized Enduro der jeweils aktuellen Generation würden passen, suche aber noch ein wenig Auswahl.

Merci schon mal

AM


----------



## Frau Rauscher (17. Mai 2012)

menno, jetzt wollte ich gerade das Speci Enduro vorschlagen 
Wenn es mehr Allmountain sein darf, ist das Stumpjumper auch schön niedrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Mai 2012)

btw. die Überstandshöhe vom seligen Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC in der kleinsten Größe (16,5", wenn ich nicht irre) hat niemand zur Hand?


----------



## Le_Equipier (18. Mai 2012)

790 am 16,5", 788 bei 15"


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Mai 2012)

Ui, so viel?

Merci vielmals!


----------



## Frog (20. Mai 2012)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ui, so viel?
> 
> Merci vielmals!



http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/five_s/


----------



## scylla (21. Mai 2012)

Fanes


----------



## waldfeger (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe auch extrem kurze Beine und bin bis jetzt meist immer Santa Cruz Bikes gefahren. Die Überstandshöhe ist meist aber auch so gegen die 78cm. Jedoch kommst mehr auf die Rahmenform des Oberrohrs drauf an, find die Sattelrohrlänge ebenso wichtig. Empfehlen würde ich das Blur LT oder Heckler.

Interessant wäre auch das Damenmodell von Norco Sight Forma, Überstandshöhe nur 74cm, gibt's sogar in XS.
http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/trail/sight-forma/


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. Mai 2012)

XS ist vermutlich zu klein, von der restlichen Geo passen die regulären S-Modelle eigentlich ganz gut. Meine Holde ist btw. 1,63m. Schrittlänge haben wir noch nicht ausgemessen, wissen aber eben, dass Enduro und Jekyll passen würden (beim Gardasee-Festival ausprobiert).

Fanes ist 'ne interessante Idee, Norco check ich ma. Das Blur wird wahrscheinlich nicht günstig genug rüber kommen ...


----------



## MarkusL (24. Mai 2012)

Schon mal an Liteville edacht?


----------

